# algunes dites meteorològiques



## Mixeta i mixons

Bon dia colla!
D'aquesta dita en particular no en faig ús, però concorde amb Cecilio que el que ha d'haver a l'hivern és fred. Per exemple, els tarongers necessiten certes hores de fred per fer una bona producció de fruits; si no fa el fred quan cal els ametlers/cirerers/bresquilleres poden florir abans de temps i després vindre una gelada que arrase la collita de l'any...

La meua família viu del camp (quina negror!) i he comprovat amb companys estudiants i de feina que si no prosperes gràcies entre d'altres coses a l'oratge no li'n fas molt de (gaire) cas. Una xicoteta mostra dels refranys referits al cicle climàtic anual a la Ribera del Xúquer:

-Març ventós i abril plujós al llaurador fa orgullós
-Per Sant Joan bacores, verdes o ma(d)ures, segures
-Si la Candelària riu, ja estem en l'estiu; si la Candelària plora, l'hivern fora.

I també distingim en dites referides a l'oratge dels dies veniders:

-Cel a borreguets, auia(aigua) a canterets
-Cel rogenc, pluja o vent
-Si la corberana pota capell, pica espart i fes cordell
-Ponent la mou i llevant la plou

Fins i tot tenim sants especialment ocupats en pregàries meteorològiques, com Santa Bàrbara, a qui només recordem quan trona o Abdó i Senent, els Sants(o Benissants a Sueca) de la Pedra, que són advocats per protegir les collites de les pedregades.

(Nota del moderador: aquest fil ha estat escindit d'aquest altre)


----------



## ^NiNa^

Moltes gràcies!
Jo em pensava que febrejar volia dir tenir febre i per això no entenia el significat!
Ara ja està!!
Per cert, Mixeta i Mixons, algun d'aquest que has posat jo el faig servir diferent:
- Cel a borreguets, pluja a cantirets


----------



## betulina

^NiNa^ said:


> - Cel a borreguets, pluja a cantirets



I jo dic: "Al cel cabretes, a terra pastetes".


----------



## chics

Mixeta i mixons said:


> -Si la corberana pota capell, pica espart i fes cordell
> -Ponent la mou i llevant la plou


 
Ehem... què volen dir aquestes dues? Què és el que mou el ponent?  
Perdoneu, però sóc de Barcelona .

Respecte a la Candelera (aquest me'l sé per què és el dia del meu cumple   ), jo tenia entés que si plou, farà bo   però que si fa bo, llavors l'hivern encara durarà bastant... res d'_estem a l'estiu_!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Cert, aquest de la Candelera, per aquí és:

*Si la Candelera plora, l'hivern és fora. Si la Candelera riu, el fred és viu!!*

Salut !!


----------



## chics

Exacte, aquest!


----------



## Cecilio

Estic impressionat davant de tants refranys que desconec!! Sou un pou de coneixement!  Per cert, potser siga només una impressió meua però, ¿ès possible que les dones tinguen més facilitat per retenir en la memòria aquest tipus de coses?


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Hola a tothom, com esteu? Espere que guaiteu per la finestra per vore si fa bo...
*Chics*, per ací passat el febrer sol vindre ja el bon temps, el fred més sever s'allunya, com a molt pot vindre algun temporal, però són raxes, el més gros ja ha passat, per això diem _l'hivern fora.
_Per a explicar-te la dita de la Corberana has de saber que la Ribera Baixa és una gran planura o marjal, que s'estén des de l'Albufera fins a la serra de Corbera i des de la unió del riu Verd amb el Xúquer fins la mar. Quan els núvols baixos i/o les boires s'acumulen al cim de la muntanya de Corbera en poc de temps es posa a ploure, i  millor que eixir fora a conrear el camp és quedar-se a casa fent feines alternatives, com fer corda, o espardenyes. Això era abans, clar.

I per al _ponent que la mou i el llevant que la plou_ hi ha una explicació semblant. Si els núvols passen a la mar i acumulen molta humitat, en canviar el vent el més fàcil és que descarreguen l'aigua de la jornada. Té molt a vore amb les brises *terral *i *marinada *que comentava *Megane_wang* en el fil del costat. Ací la formació de la tronada estiuenca és típica: al costat de la muntanya de Cullera es formen dos torres nuvoloses que fins i tot tenen nom, ma güelo (el meu iaio/avi) els cridava els gegants ... li ho pregunte a mon pare i després vos ho conte.

*Nina*, *Betulina*, gràcies per totes aquestes variants, són enriquidores de veres. *Cecilio*, tu no tenies un iaio que se les sabia totes i sempre tenia l'última paraula, oi?


----------



## chics

Aaah, moltes gracies.

Uf! ja dubtava del "meu" refrany de la Candelera... que interessant que l'anem adaptant als climes particulars. És obvi però no hi havia caigut.


----------



## xupxup

És curiós com moltes d'aquestes dites canvien una mica de forma, o de més segons el lloc. A casa més aviat he sentit aquestes:
"Març marceja i la gent bogeja"
"Si el març fa de maig, el maig fa de març"

Sant Senén i Sant Abdón es coneixen a molts pobles de Catalunya com Sant Nin i Sant Non, i se'ls invoca pel mateix, per protegir de la pedra, apart que són patrons de la pagesia en general.


----------

